# phpMyAdmin 2 Server verbinden



## torkel (3. Juli 2005)

Hallo

 ich hab gelesen, dass es möglich ist, per phpMyAdmin mehrere MySQL Server zu verbinden. Ich finde aber leider keine gute und genaue Einleitung um dies zu machen, dass es auch funktioniert. 

 Kann mir da jemnand behilflich sein bei der configurations von dem? was muss ich genau anpassen und was muss ich überhaupt eintragen?

  thanxx


----------



## torkel (8. Juli 2005)

ich glaub ich hab irgend ein berechtigungsproblem. hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen...

 dies ist meine config.inc.php


```
$i++;
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']			= 'localhost';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']			= '3307';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']		  = '/var/lib/mysql/mysql5.sock';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']	= 'socket';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']	   = 'mysql';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']		= FALSE;
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']	 = '';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']	 = '';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']	   = 'config';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']			= 'root';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']		= '';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']		 = '';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']		 = '';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']		   = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']		= ''; // 'pma_relation'
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']	  = ''; // 'pma_table_info'
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']	= ''; // 'pma_table_coords'
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']	   = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']	 = ''; // 'pma_column_info'
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']		 = ''; // 'pma_history'
```
 
 wenn ich hier $cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root'; root eingeben, dann kann ich db's anlegen, wie kann ich aber machen, dass ich zb. mit dem user admin auch db's anlegen kann? 

 also mir würde eigentlich 1 user mit password reichen, aber root ist halt net grad ideal.

 und wenn ich bei user und passwort was reingeschreibe, dann geht es trotzdem nicht. habe es mit http und config versucht. kann mir da jemand helfen? oder wie finde ich den mysql user raus, wenn ich zwei mysql server installiert habe?

 thanxx


----------



## Klausi2000 (8. Juli 2005)

Du musst natürlich einen anderen Mysql-User in Mysql anlegen und ihn mit den entsprechenden Rechten ausstatten, damit du diesen dann in phpMyAdmin nutzen kannst ... phpMyAdmin ist ja nur eine grafsiche Oberfläche für den Mysql-Server.

root mit leerem Passwort, wie z.B. bei SuSE standardmässig installiert - ist gräulich!!

Das Anlegen eines User wird hier beschrieben: http://www.mysql.de/doc/de/User_Account_Management.html

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## torkel (8. Juli 2005)

ich hab den user jetzt mit root über phpmyadmin angelegt.... user "test" mit einem kennwort und all privilegs und in der config.inc.php hab ich dies:


```
$i++;
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']			= 'localhost';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']			= '3307';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']		  = '/var/lib/mysql/mysql5.sock';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']	= 'socket';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']	   = 'mysql';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']		= FALSE;
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']	 = '';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']	 = '';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']	   = 'config';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']			= 'test';
 $cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']		= '';
```
 
 aber so kann ich nicht verbinden, es wird immer wieder nach dem passwort gefragt hab es dann auch mal bei password eingetragen, dann bekomm ich die meldung


```
#1251 - Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client
```
 
 hab dann den auth_type auf http geändert, gind auch net... woran kann das liegen? oder was mache ich falsch?

 thanxx


----------



## Klausi2000 (9. Juli 2005)

Also ich hätte zwei Punkte zu mäkeln:

1.) $cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';   

ich würd immer tcp für die verbindung wählen ... 

2.) Ich würd den User per mysqladmin anlegen, dann ist sicher, dass er richtig angelegt wurde ... wenn du per phpmyadmin den user nur einträgst ist u.U. das Passwort nicht richtig eingetragen oder die Rechte stimmen nicht ... 

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## torkel (9. Juli 2005)

bei 1. kann ich nur socket, da es sonst nicht läuft, ich habe 2 mysql server installiert. 

jetzt wollte ich für root ein passwort geben und jetzt kann ich micht nicht mehr einloggen.
wenn ich ein passwort eingebe bekomme ich dies:

ERROR 1251: Client does not support authentication protocol requested by server; consider upgrading MySQL client

wenn ich keins eingebe dies:

ERROR 1045: Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)

gibt es da noch eine möglichkeit, das ich einloggen kann? ich hab noch einen andern user, mit dem geht es, aber da habe ich keine berechtigung. oder kann ich das rootpw wieder irgendwie zurücksetzen oder löschen?

thanxx


----------



## torkel (9. Juli 2005)

ich glaub ich was was gefunden, denn sobald ich ein pw gebe, geht es es nicht mehr... kann es daran liegen?

*Kennwort ändern*

                                                         Kein Kennwort                                                      Kennwort:                                                            Wiederholen:                                               	    Password-Verschlüsselung: 	 	 	     	     	        MySQL 4.1 	     	                     	 	     	     	        MySQL 4.0 kompatibel  
 kann ich phpmyadmin updaten, dass es auf für mysql 5 geht?


----------

